# You're Too Slow



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I have been searching for a picture of us to post in the "Mug Shots" thread (no luck thus far BTW) and came across this one. It was of a little finch we had to over winter a few years back. I found out he liked the weevils that sometimes get in seed so if I found a bag with weevils, I would set it aside and let them continue to grow. After a while there could be a lot in one jar so I would start going through the jar to pick them out for the little bird.

As you can see from this shot, he got tired of me sifting through the seed and took matters into his own "beak".


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT a GREAT picture, Maggie! He must have been in buggy heaven!!

Uh, surely you have friend(s) with a camera? 

Of course, I know, just 'fess up...you guys just don't want to have your picture taken! 

BUT, since you are such a BIG part of PT, you MUST be included in our Hall of Fame!   

Love, Hugs & Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

That is a great photo, looks like he paid for his stay by catch'n bugs. 

Robin.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

That is so adorable!! Yes, that bird knows what it wants, and doesn't look like it was going to wait any longer either!1


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

LOL.....What a cutie!




mr squeaks said:


> *WHAT a GREAT picture, Maggie! He must have been in buggy heaven!!*



That was just what I was thinking.....I can't agree more!!!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is so cute.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

-shivers-

Those are some bugs I'd rather not sift through to get! 
I'd much rather let him do the job! Great picture by the way, he looks like he's pretty comfortable doing the work himself


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a charming winter guest. Great job of free recycling.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, that little guy is cute as can be. Lucky you.........


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And they're so nutritious! I always put a tablespoonful on my cereal.

Pidgey


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

That's such a cute picture, Maggie! It made me laugh.  

Alice


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey, Pidgey,
Do you prefer the crunchy ones or the squishy ones ?
Daryl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Charis said:


> What a charming winter guest. Great job of free recycling.


Too funny! I love it when animals help make our lives easier.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Great picture Maggie!! So glad you thought to grab the camera  

Must admit - weebles did give me the willies... 

And


Pidgey said:


> And they're so nutritious! I always put a tablespoonful on my cereal. Pidgey


 did not help ! 



pigeonmama said:


> Hey, Pidgey, Do you prefer the crunchy ones or the squishy ones ? Daryl


Eowwwwww. 

Now off to have my raisinettes  

LOL


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Hey, Pidgey,
> Do you prefer the crunchy ones or the squishy ones ?
> Daryl


Ah' lahks 'em crunchy own da' ottsahd', 'n squishy own da' ensahd'! 

Yum!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Ah' lahks 'em crunchy own da' ottsahd', 'n squishy own da' ensahd'!
> 
> Yum!
> 
> Pidgey



I think those weevils that Maggie had are too small to be squishy on the inside, Pidge...just crunchy all over...wonder if their little legs tickle goin' down??  

Personally, I prefer my "crunchies" NOT moving with no eyes or legs and not being "protein derived!" 

Then again, with Pidgey, there's no accounting for taste...

Shi
& Squeaks (who asks, "what's the matter with a little moving protein?!")


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how cute. What a lovely pic. 

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie,

Thank you for sharing this adorable photo with us. 
Just like a youngster 
"Let me do it myself".

I know where you are coming from regarding the pictures. My husband and I take pictures of the animals, but never of us. Lol We will hold up an animal. The picture is of our hands and whichever animal.

We didn't realize that we were doing this until I looked for a picture for the forum.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Maggie,
> 
> Thank you for sharing this adorable photo with us.
> Just like a youngster
> ...


NOW that you DO know, Feather...just take a picture of you both as "BIRDS!"     

Hugs
Shi


----------

